# 28 40 Lathe head stock rebuild / bearings / belt etc



## Blister (31 May 2008)

Decided to strip down the head stock and check all bearings and the drive belt ,

this photo shows the head stock with the shaft removed 











the shaft removed and bearings cleaned 










ant the other side of the pulleys










quit a clever mechanical speed control by making the belt move up an down the pullyes



















new intermediate bearing fitted 










and speed adjuster cover refitted 










All back togeter with new high melting point grease










and et even works when I pushed the go button 
:shock: 






sounds quieter an I now know its all ok with the new bearing and belt


----------



## Argee (31 May 2008)

Great job, Allan! The WIP pics are excellent too. 

Ray.


----------

